# Asian style trims on standard poodles?



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are SO talented! Your dogs are walking advertisements of your skills. I love how you change things up and this "Kwai" look is a HUGE change. I hardly recognize Vogue.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

The style is well done, but I kinds think that toys can carry it better. In fact ill-bred Toys with round eyes and shorter legs are ideal for it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I think she looks great in it! I love the look on toys as well.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Very cute! Takes some wicked scissoring skills to get that perfect round cartoonish look! Vogue can carry it off, too. Congrats!


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

She's adorable! I do have a question though. How do you wash her face? I've tried letting Hans get a fuzzy face, but he's so awful about having it washed that I gave up and keep it pretty short. Hes good about the rest of the bath, but not his face.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

That is just too stinkin' cute!!!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

FireStorm said:


> She's adorable! I do have a question though. How do you wash her face? I've tried letting Hans get a fuzzy face, but he's so awful about having it washed that I gave up and keep it pretty short. Hes good about the rest of the bath, but not his face.


She's fine for washing. Been having weekly baths since a puppy. It's the combing abs drying that she's not used to so isn't nearly as still for. But I have been growing it since Dec so she's getting used to it now. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The style is well done, but I kinds think that toys can carry it better. In fact ill-bred Toys with round eyes and shorter legs are ideal for it.


It's funny I used to think the exact same thing. And I think it helps when the spoo is smaller versus av really big one. But I absolutely love it on her and never thought I would like it this much

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

sidewinder said:


> Very cute! Takes some wicked scissoring skills to get that perfect round cartoonish look! Vogue can carry it off, too. Congrats!


Embarrassingly, after grooming 10 hours yesterday and we threw our own badly overdue spoos into the mix too, I stayed late to very quickly trim her. So it's rather rough actually. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

ItzaClip said:


> She's fine for washing. Been having weekly baths since a puppy. It's the combing abs drying that she's not used to so isn't nearly as still for. But I have been growing it since Dec so she's getting used to it now.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


Hans is pretty good for the rest of bathing and grooming, but he always had a shaved face as a youngster, and I pretty much gave it a quick rinse during his bath and that was it. It's my fault I suppose, but now if I put soap on his face won't hold still very well for the more thorough rinsing and I'm afraid he's going to get soap in his eyes and nose.


----------

